# For Gunsmiths: How did you get started in gunsmithing?



## jneil (Jan 13, 2007)

Just wondering.


----------



## CK'n (Jan 13, 2007)

*Dad*

Was always puttering with them in his shop. He saw no redeeming value in a TV, so I grew up without one. I played in his shop growing up and haven't stopped. 

He also made a few stocks, I followed along and made my first one when I was 12. Haven't found a reason to stop! Now I specialize in restoring antique firearms with a few very high end custom rifles to keep things balanced. The antiques take a lot of work and since few parts are available....I have to make everything by hand. This is much more rewarding to me then the usual gunsmith work on modern firearms. I have set my shop up for this, not for the usual modern firearm problems.

I do things a little differently: bluing is a slow rust process, wood work is all by hand, metal work is done item by item. I have no desire to add staff.  I just like to see how things where made in days of yore and try to get my skills close to what they where able to accomplished. 

Recently I have branched out a little. Some of the old BP pistols that are close to junk can be re-invigorated by building them into a cane. This is not the type of walking stick you get at a tourist trap...they start in the 4 figures. The other is presentation boxes - client wants all the period correct shooting accessories and a nice wood box to keep everything in. I use exotic woods so the income potential is there. The last thing I am trying is things like a River Boat Gambler's kit. Has wood poker chips, cards, and of course some kind of pistol...then there are derringers for lady's (that's gotta be some women to hide one of those things in her bustier!). All of the firearms are restored to they are shootable before I make them into something. Also helps some of the dealers turn junk into something more sellable. Anyway, old stuff I always find interesting, when I don't have a custom rifle to build, that works very nicely. Burned out on checkering, so no complaints here for that part slowing down!

That's my story!
Take care,
Chris K'nerr


----------



## mudpupy (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey CK I have a old L.C Smith that could use a cleaning are you interested? The nickel needs clean the barrel need reblued and the stock could use a little refinishing.


----------



## mike bell (Jan 17, 2007)

Chris,  if you have a FFL send me your contact info.  I or others I deal with my need your services if availible

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How I got started.....


I was always playing with guns when I was younger.  As a kid I cleaned all of ours and field stripped them too.  When it came time to go to college.  I was looking for something I liked to do.  I looked into forestry and or wildlife biologist.  To much class room ** for me. I hated school...  So I thought about being a hunting guide.  Fun but not enough money.  Taxidermy seemed like a good idea.  They more I looked into it and I tried a few bushy tailed tree rats.  I decide I needed to do something else.  So I looked at everything and everything I liked involved guns.  So I asked my dad who was a senior firearms instructor, about becoming a gunsmith.  And we then checked into some gunsmithing type of schools.

I found what I wanted to do!

I went to Trinidad State Gunsmithing school in Colorado for three years.  While there I also took some NRA Advanced courses in Engraving under Master Engraver John Baraclough (sp?)

When I got out of gun school, my dad got me an interview with his pistolsmith, Lou Ciamillo at Maryland Gun Works.  (aka MGW) and they hired me.

Ive been at MGW for over 12 years now.

Now I'm a Gunsmith/CNC machinist making gun sights for other gunmakers.  I make parts and mostly sights for several companies.  We also produce a line of gunsmithing tools and 1911 parts.  I blue parts about once or twice a week.  In fact if it aint raining tomorrow I have to blue some Heinie Kimber front sights that we finished drilling holes for Trijicon inserts today.

Our major customers are Trijicon, Heinie, Wilson Combat,  Ameriglo, Colt, Enterprise,  Brownells, Beretta, H&K, Sight pushers for S&W....  Few others. 

Im not a full time gunsmith any more, but still do a little here and there.  Im looking to get back into gun work part time and Im looking to open a store front maybe and work under my own FFL if possible.  Of course buy appointment only 

I like working on guns, just dont have time to do it like I want to and cant afford to live and feed a family on a gunsmiths salary.  

If you want to work on guns,  you can find the info anywhere.  Its the hands on and extra tips and stuff that make going to a trade school worth the money.  Besides,  who likes to hear that the guy working on his gun learned it buy reading it on the internet???


----------



## CK'n (Jan 18, 2007)

*have to wait*

a few weeks. When I moved into the new shop, the security sysem I had was not adequte. That has been upgraded, so with another inspection I should have it back. If need be, I do have a friend down the road that has one and will help me out if someone is critical on time and just can not wait.

By your work and schooling, you seem to have the metal work down...and an engraver on top of that? wow, I don't, maybe we could do some trading? I am a wood chopper at heart, metal I do because I haven't found anyone as picky as I am. Metal never seems to behave or do what I want it to do. 

Thanks for thinking of me!
Chris


----------



## mike bell (Jan 19, 2007)

I know how to engrave, I have the tools and know how to use them. But Im not an engraver in the correct sense of the word.      Never had time to work on the skills.  And its takes a boat load for gun work.


----------



## CK'n (Jan 20, 2007)

*that is what I keep saying*

well, I have the tools. Never did anything with them. Some of the gravers are great for removing wood splinters.

One day when I have the time, I will take some classes...ya right, who am i trying to fool?

it does take some practice...but the results - really stunning. I have had the opportunity to work on some of the civil war era presentation revolvers. I will readily admit standing there just looking at the art work. Those where some true craftsmen. Pictures just can not do them justice. Some times I wonder after holding something like that in my hands if somewhere deep down inside I know I will not match that, so why bother.

hmmm, anyway what I would want is a whole lot less fancy. Just some curls here and there to add some character. Might still knock the dust off one day and give it a try.

Anything you've done in the past you could post?

Chris


----------



## wareagle (Jan 24, 2007)

I got started from a lack there of. There wasn't anyone in my area growing up that did it. So if you wanted something done you figured out a way to do it or lived with it. 
 I think it's just a love of tinkering with things combined with a love of guns. I've always loved taking things apart to see what made them work. I remember many an @$$ whooping as child for taking things apart and not being able to put them back together.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jan 25, 2007)

I have been a gun nut from early age, loved to shoot way before I was old enough to hunt.  I just started tinkering with them, looking a drawings etc, and started doing it on my own.  Bolt gun work and Smith & Wesson revolvers are my favorite to work on.  Metal finish and gunstock refinish
is what I do most, and a good bit of custom stock work,
stock repair and bedding


----------

